# N.A.D. 1969 Yamaha TA-20



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Got a nice "new to me" oddball vintage amp on Sunday as a gift! It's a 40 Watt 1969 Yamaha TA-20 solid-state guitar amp with a "natural sound" planar speaker. It's in 'minty' condition and actually sounds great, with a tremolo and reverb circuit which sounds quite 'Surf Music' compatible. Me happy! Me like old unusual gear!

Here are a few photos:


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing like finding one of those "vintage oddballs" to make your day, eh?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

A planar speaker in a guitar amp? I've never heard of that. What do you think of the sound of the speaker?

I use planar hi-fi speakers, which have some advantages over cone speakers. But they also have some disadvantages, such as low bass output and limited excursion (so limited output) before the membrain hits the magnet/grid structure. Low bass is probably due to panels being 'boxless' compared to cone hi-fi speakers. So, in an open-back guitar cab it would be the same for the cone and the panel - probably a wash. And the panel could potentially have a larger surface area vs a 12" cone so maybe even more bass. As long as the panel will handle the power with hitting anything, that would be an interesting addition to a guitar amp. 

The fact that it didn't catch on may be as much to do with cost as a lack of performance. This is from an admitted panel fan though.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ever nifty. Nice gift, someone must know you well!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Apparently, Yamaha decided to get into the guitar amplifier market in the late 1960's. Being an innovative company, they produced four versions of their solid-state design, which is one of the most unusual guitar amp designs produced. The smaller 40W TA-20, 60W TA-30 and 120W TA-60 versions had their aluminum control panels recessed in the top, while the 180W TA-90 was taller and so it was designed more conventionally with a separate head which had the controls facing the front and sat on top of the large speaker unit. The quoted wattage is total, RMS figures are half the published numbers. I quoted the wattage from some excellent brochures and the original technical manual which was tucked neatly inside my amp. 

Each of these amps used an invention of Yamaha's they called the Flexion or “Natural Sound” speaker, which was a flat and rectangular speaker with one end cut at an angle with an off-center well to the large voice coil. This speaker had no side suspension, the radiating plate being firmly held around the edge with the plate/cone flexing to the voicecoil - hence the “flexion” name. These speakers were well-received when reviewed as a component speaker. 

In their day they were expensive compared to other, more conventional amps and they were also solid-state. The very unconventional external shape and speaker were not very popular with buyers, so after an initial bit of interest Yamaha ceased production. As a result of their rarity and excellent performance (for a solid-state amp), these may become pretty good collector pieces.

I am lucky to have some great friends!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice Alex, especially those knobs! I think the Fender Bronco used the same speaker, or at least one made by Yamaha. I really enjoy your eclectic taste in gear.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

WCGill said:


> Very nice Alex, especially those knobs! I think the Fender Bronco used the same speaker, or at least one made by Yamaha. I really enjoy your eclectic taste in gear.


Thanks. I just visited your site and like the look of your amps and your description of what you are trying to do. The Fender Bronco did indeed use the same speaker.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's a link to some pics of these amps and speakers: http://www.ozvalveamps.org/yamaha.htm


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm having fun with this little puppy... it barks and howls like a big dog! It has a very 'solid-state' clean sound, but it seems to be lacking a bit in the lower end compared to a tube amp with a regular paper cone speaker. Of course this feature makes it pretty perfect for the 'Surf Music' type sound, or any other 'treble-biased' guitar tone. It sounds fabulous when playing 'jazz' chords, with the nuances of the intricate phrasing using suspended 4th and 7th chords coming through very clearly as well. The reverb and tremolo can be used to produce some very good echo effects, although they have a much more 'electronic' feel (hard to describe exactly what that means to my ears) than the reverb and trem features on my 'tube' amps.

It is a great addition to my collection and I think it will match up well with my late '60s Japanese axes like my Univox Coily, Domino Californian or Teisco Del Ray ET-110 'Tulip'.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

That is too cool! I love planar speakers (Magnepan's are my speaker of choice for Hi-Fi) but I never knew they came in guitar amps! That's just awesome.

Have you recorded any clips of it yet? I'd love to hear how it sounds!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

No recording yet as I am just getting used to it, and have only played for about an hour or so on it. I may do some recording, but that isn't something I normally do. I'll let you know if/when I do.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Very cool amp!


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 16, 2012)

Really cool amp !!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That is a cool amp!

I somehow missed this thread when it was fresh.

A buddy of mine has an old 10 watter Yamaha, it sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 16, 2012)

I gotta show my Yamaha TA amps in this cool thread.
TA-30 , TA-60 , TA-120.

ENJOY !!


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 16, 2012)

Alex Csank said:


> Thanks. I just visited your site and like the look of your amps and your description of what you are trying to do. The Fender Bronco did indeed use the same speaker.


Hi gents, are you sure that the Fender amp using a Yamaha JA4001 speaker is a "Bronco" ??
The only Fender amp I know using that speaker is the "Fender Bantam Bass",
but if the Bronco use the same speaker, show some pictures, please.

Best Regards
Peter

Fender Bantam Bass


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 16, 2012)

More info, pictures and youtube clips: http://www.yamahaforums.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=7006

Best Regards
Peter


----------

